
Neurological evidence for chaos in the nervous system is growing (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/your-brain-is-on-the-brink-of-chaos
======
swehner
Alan Turing connection, Chemical Basis of Morphogenesis,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chemical_Basis_of_Morphoge...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chemical_Basis_of_Morphogenesis;)
noise is useful for producing patterns.

~~~
ChristianBundy
Your semicolon got added to the link. Here's the working link for anyone else
who got stuck in the bowels of Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chemical_Basis_of_Morphoge...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chemical_Basis_of_Morphogenesis)

~~~
swehner
Thanks!

------
__sarcasm
And, thus, John Conway's Game of Life edges ever closer an accurate analog for
the behavior of actual life.

Cellular automatons, requiring complete end-to-end simulation to determine the
end result of a chain of events, with limitations on calculating shortcuts, by
skipping states in between.

So, now, too, the real answer for why we would be required to "live" life, if
we were, in fact, "souls" from a parallel dimension, fated to inhabit corpses
passed through a one-way temporal dimension, in order to answer questions
about the experience of an individual life.

To wit: One cannot know the outcome of a sufficiently complicated
deterministic system or the seemingly apparent implicit results of running its
course, without actually living through the intervening states all the way to
completion.

------
reilly3000
A most creative chaos it seems.

